# CPT Code for Arthroscopic Distal Ulna Resection



## csmith80 (Sep 10, 2008)

Question for anyone who can help me!  I have an op note in which a physician has performed a wrist scope w/ debridement and repair of TFCC      (29846).  The physician also performed an arthroscopic distal ulna resection procedure.   I have yet to find a code for the arthroscopic distal ulna resection.  Is there such a code, and if so, what are the bundling issues since the physician was working in the same area and incision.  PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## mbort (Sep 10, 2008)

unfortunately you are stuck with adding the unlisted code 29999.  It is not normal for them to resect the distal ulna while doing a TFCC repair therefore you shouldnt have to worry about any bundling issues.  When using the 29999 I would reference on your claim the open code for the distal ulna resection.

hope this helps
Mary


----------



## csmith80 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you so much!  I thought I may have to use the unlisted but it always helps to get a second opinion.

Thanks,
Candice


----------

